# Nuova Simonelli Oscar and Major from Slovenia



## d_leonit (Jul 30, 2015)

This is my setup from Slovenia: Simonelli Oscar + Mazzer Major doserless

Modifications of Simonelli Oscar:

- Rotary pump:

CA104 fluid o tech pump 100 l/h

motor RPM 120W

- exterior 5l tank with water level sensor.

- restrictor for HX in group head (stabilize the temperature as on Simonelli Musica)

Gigler M8x8 F. 3

Gigler M8x8 F. 3,2

- manometer for brew pressure and steam pressure

- Electronic Preinfusion (ON-OFF-ON...timer is adjustable T1,T2,T3)

- restrictor for lowering of watter flow in group head M6 0.5mm and before HX M6 0.5mm (80ml/10s) ( must have, because rotary pump have much higher flow)

- vacuum breaker

- Shower IMS SI 200 IM

- different steam tips


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

I really like your set up and the mods.


----------



## d_leonit (Jul 30, 2015)

Yes but i again got upgradetitis and planing to buy expobar brewtus 4







. Hope than i will be satisfied for ever


----------



## forzajuve (Feb 2, 2011)

d_leonit said:


> Hope than i will be[/i] satisfied for ever


Long ago I gave up on forever, a year or two however.....


----------



## d_leonit (Jul 30, 2015)

And one "home made"coffee roaster.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Ingenious. What are the results like?


----------



## d_leonit (Jul 30, 2015)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Ingenious. What are the results like?


I'm pretty happy. Much better than with pop corn machine. And at the same time it is possible to roast to max 300g of coffee benas.


----------



## d_leonit (Jul 30, 2015)

And in shot time i am planing to replace the motor. Because in this oven has a little slow rotation. With faster rotation of the motor the coffee would be more evenly roasted.


----------



## d_leonit (Jul 30, 2015)

I have a new upgrade. I bought new expobar brewtus 4 and oscar is now for sale [http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?t=26018]. Here are the pics. It is vibration model but I already connect to the rotary pump







. Vibration is really not an option for me. It has new aluminum legs and fence on the top.


----------



## d_leonit (Jul 30, 2015)

New photos of my setup.

Added joystik from ECM and new portafilters from ECM (single, double and bottomless)

now connected to the water supply (BWT filter for softening) and connected to drain pipe.

new button for grinder mazzer major.


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Nice - there is something about the build quality of the ECM machines inside that I really like.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

jimbojohn55 said:


> Nice - there is something about the build quality of the ECM machines inside that I really like.


its an expobar! (but ECM are very well built)


----------



## d_leonit (Jul 30, 2015)

Yes its a expobar...not really pretty one, but the interior is well made.


----------



## G.F. (Dec 21, 2015)

Well done!


----------



## Gaius (Feb 10, 2017)

Nice setup! I really love what you did with your presumably drogheria edition of mazzer major, added forks and button, nicely done.

I own one as well but it is completely stock, just the bag holder removed.


----------



## Jabbalabba (Nov 26, 2016)

Very nice setup and ideas/mods !


----------



## larsenpedersen (Feb 12, 2017)

Well done fitting your setup in there!


----------



## d_leonit (Jul 30, 2015)

My new upgrade, wanted for a very long time:

Compak K10 fresh (polished aluminum)


----------



## Deansie26 (Jan 16, 2017)

Nice upgrade thread


----------



## d_leonit (Jul 30, 2015)

New upgrade.. upgrade for ever obviously really does not exist. I now bought La Marzocco Line Mini white... it is really a beauty.


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Very nice. Lovely in white


----------



## ChrisGT (Jul 19, 2017)

Very impressive setups you've had and got very jealous


----------



## icom102 (Aug 7, 2017)

what make is the grinder


----------

